# Crystals in Test Prop vial



## roastchicken (Jun 4, 2010)

i have 6 x10ml of Test Prop ready for an upcoming cycle however 3 of the 6 vials have some large crystals formed in the bottom. 

I have researched a bit and it seems this problem is due to too much prop per ml and that heating the vial should provide a short term solution so that the crystals should be disolved for when i am drawing out the oil ready to shoot. 

Anyone have experience with this problem ?

I have tried running one vial beneath steaming tap water but it has had little effect although the crystals are reduced in size. Does the water need to be hotter to completely dissolve everything ? how hot? 

cheers R


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 4, 2010)

Put some water in a pan till it's bout halfway the bottle. Stick a needle in the top. Boil the water. spin it around till you see no swirlies .Your problem should go away. Possibly not enough BB to keep it in solution , cheap oil or weird powder.

Peace and Love


----------



## roastchicken (Jun 4, 2010)

SMD ! thank-you for your response .i will give this ago straight away.

i guess this is just a short-term solution and i will have to do this quite often with the offending vials? kinda sucks considering the EOD pinning schedule


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 4, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:
			
		

> Put some water in a pan till it's bout halfway the bottle. Stick a needle in the top. Boil the water. spin it around till you see no swirlies .Your problem should go away. Possibly not enough BB to keep it in solution , cheap oil or weird powder.
> 
> Peace and Love



Question... I had a vial of Cyp... Same situation. I currently draw up 10 or so syringes at a time so they are ready to go. I suppose for the crashed one, I should prolly heat and draw each time? Huh?

Thanks bro


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 4, 2010)

I took a coffee cup, added enough water to go about 3/4 the height of a 10mL vial, then microwave the water until it's basically boiling, then add the vial and let sit for bout 30 seconds or so.... Then remove from the water and swirl it a around. You may need to put back in the water a few times...


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 4, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Question... I had a vial of Cyp... Same situation. I currently draw up 10 or so syringes at a time so they are ready to go. I suppose for the crashed one, I should prolly heat and draw each time? Huh?
> 
> Thanks bro



Give it a try, sometimes they stay in solution, sometimes they fall back out. It's nothin major, just make sure all the swirlies are gone and you should be alright.

Peace and Love


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 4, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I took a coffee cup, added enough water to go about 3/4 the height of a 10mL vial, then microwave the water until it's basically boiling, then add the vial and let sit for bout 30 seconds or so.... Then remove from the water and swirl it a around. You may need to put back in the water a few times...



Thats why I'd go old school with the pan and stove, seems a bit faster and it's a one time thing instead of back and forth to the mirco wave. But they both will work.

Peace and Love


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 4, 2010)

I appreciate the help bro... I was just worried about breaking the vial or sum10. So I just went at it as safe as I thought possible. I'll try the pan next time.


----------



## roastchicken (Jun 5, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Question... I had a vial of Cyp... Same situation. I currently draw up 10 or so syringes at a time so they are ready to go. I suppose for the crashed one, I should prolly heat and draw each time? Huh?
> 
> Thanks bro



are you saying that you heat your solution so that the crystals are dissolved and then draw up 10 syringes worth? surely the gear would just crash again inside the syringe?

R


----------



## WFC2010 (Jun 5, 2010)

you got like here?

its total crap!


----------



## roastchicken (Jun 5, 2010)

Mine is nowhere near that bad


----------



## roastchicken (Jun 5, 2010)

SMD if my prop is 100mg/ml and it has crystals in it is the gear still 100mg/ml if you remove the crystals? (i.e  the gear was overdosed and they tried to cram too much test into the solution therefore some of it did not hold

i am not considering removing the crystals ,i will follow the pan boiling method just curious as to what is really causing the 'crash'

r


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 5, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> SMD if my prop is 100mg/ml and it has crystals in it is the gear still 100mg/ml if you remove the crystals? (i.e  the gear was overdosed and they tried to cram too much test into the solution therefore some of it did not hold
> 
> i am not considering removing the crystals ,i will follow the pan boiling method just curious as to what is really causing the 'crash'
> 
> r



DO NOT TAMPER WITH THE CRYSTALS, You will contaminate the product if you open it. Just heat it like I suggested.If all the crystals disappear then everything should be the same. Did someone you know make this ?

Peace and Love


----------



## roastchicken (Jun 5, 2010)

no this is not homebrew. 

At the risk of getting flamed it is british dragon BUT it is obviously some lab in the UK that is labelling their gear with old style british dragon labels, It still has plenty of life 2011 exp date. The gear is more than legit as i have training partners who are currently using the same juice from the same batch who are blowing up. The quality of the oil surely isn't a factor otherwise the 3 other vials would be crystalline but their not. I halso have 4 vials of their tren@75mg/ml and none of those vials are crystalline.

i'm gonna try and get my source to switch them as he's a reasonable guy but if not i will go ahead and give the pan method a go and let u know how it turns out

cheers R


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 5, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> no this is not homebrew.
> 
> At the risk of getting flamed it is british dragon BUT it is obviously some lab in the UK that is labelling their gear with old style british dragon labels, It still has plenty of life 2011 exp date. The gear is more than legit as i have training partners who are currently using the same juice from the same batch who are blowing up. The quality of the oil surely isn't a factor otherwise the 3 other vials would be crystalline but their not. I halso have 4 vials of their tren@75mg/ml and none of those vials are crystalline.
> 
> ...



I'd hope that no one would flame you for try'n to ask bout what you don't know . For some reason I keep think'n not enough BB . It's not the first time this kinda stuff has happened. Sometimes not enough solvents (BA,BB,EO,PMSO ) can cause a compound to fall out of solution. If the proper amount is used, you can get pretty anything to stay in solution with the only concern being pain factor ( from try'n to get to high a mg per ml ). I can't see the mg you mentioned as high enough to cause that, which takes us next to the oils used. Cheap ass oil is just that and can cause that crytalline thing as well as swirls and even the appearence of two colors ( like oil and lighter oil seperate'n) because it's a blend of oils as opposed to pure organic oil. The next thing ( and pretty much only thing left) would be flawed powder which can happen to anyone who doesn't test each batch used. I've seen stuff as high as 400mg per ml stay in solution done properly.

And as to not over look your question bout preload'n sryinge's with possible unstable Product is for sure not something I'd suggest.
BTW be sure to let the oil cool about 3 to 5 minutes before you inject, My dumb ass injected oil that was kinda hot before and that is no fun.

Peace and Love


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 5, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> I'd hope that no one would flame you for try'n to ask bout what you don't know . For some reason I keep think'n not enough BB . It's not the first time this kinda stuff has happened. Sometimes not enough solvents (BA,BB,EO,PMSO ) can cause a compound to fall out of solution. If the proper amount is used, you can get pretty anything to stay in solution with the only concern being pain factor ( from try'n to get to high a mg per ml ). I can't see the mg you mentioned as high enough to cause that, which takes us next to the oils used. Cheap ass oil is just that and can cause that crytalline thing as well as swirls and even the appearence of two colors ( like oil and lighter oil seperate'n) because it's a blend of oils as opposed to pure organic oil. The next thing ( and pretty much only thing left) would be flawed powder which can happen to anyone who doesn't test each batch used. I've seen stuff as high as 400mg per ml stay in solution done properly.
> 
> And as to not over look your question bout preload'n sryinge's with possible unstable Product is for sure not something I'd suggest.
> BTW be sure to let the oil cool about 3 to 5 minutes before you inject, My dumb ass injected oil that was kinda hot before and that is no fun.
> ...


 LOLOLOL why can I see you doin that Homey "My ass is on fire, my ass is on fire


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 5, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> LOLOLOL why can I see you doin that Homey "My ass is on fire, my ass is on fire



You got jokes today Huh ?!

Peace and Love


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 5, 2010)

roastchicken said:
			
		

> are you saying that you heat your solution so that the crystals are dissolved and then draw up 10 syringes worth? surely the gear would just crash again inside the syringe?
> 
> R



I won't chance it with one that has already crashed. For that, I'll jar heat, draw & shoot.


----------



## unclem (Jun 6, 2010)

listen to the guys, heat it in a pan until they disolve. you might want to use a vent pin so it dont pop on you. imo


----------



## roastchicken (Jun 13, 2010)

Followed SMD's advice and boiled prop for about 15 minutes and all the crystals dissolved.

The solution has stayed stable now for 3 days and shows no sign of crashing so i'm really happy and would recommend this method to anyone with crashed gear.

i used a pan full of boiling water and instead of depositing the vial with the needle sticking out the top straight in ,i suspended it in the boiling water using tin foil sort of like a bain marie.

Roast


----------



## unclem (Jun 14, 2010)

^^^^^^ at least you know you got real gear in it and after getting the crystals out you will not have no problems bro.


----------

